# Echolot Akku ???



## NoFear (25. Februar 2008)

Hi boardis,
da ich jetzt ja auch stolzer besitzer eines Echolotes bin brauche ich jetzt noch einen passenden Akku zu meinem glück.
12Volt sind klar nur mit AH höhe hab ich meine probs.
wieviel AH braucht so ein Akku um einen tag loten zu können???




mfg Michael


----------



## schwedenklausi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Schau mal hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Energiestation-E...ryZ33082QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Dieses Teil habe ich bei Real gekauft.Bei mir läuft  der  Akku seit  5 Jahren.  Mein  Lot  kann ohne  es zu laden  2 - 3  Tage  Spannung  "  spenden ".  Die Ladezeit  beträgt  ca  5 Stunden.
schwedenklausi


----------



## NoFear (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

habe mir gerade einen akku bei polli bestellt 12Ah da er in den koffer soll wo das lot eingebaut ist so ein powerpack ist mir zu groß und zu schwer (ich habe schon genug zum schleppen dabei )

vielen dank für eure hilfe



michael


----------



## NoFear (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

als ladegerät nehme ich das vom auto müßte doch auch gehen, oder??
das ladegerät was die für 29€ anbieten gefällt mir nicht da es keinen überladeschutz hat.




mfg Michael


----------



## Karsten01 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Michael,
niemals ein Autobatterielader für Bleigelakkus benutzen,weil sie dadurch beschädigt werden.

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Das von Martin genannte Ladegerät benutze ich zum Laden für meinen Blei-Gel Akku, 12V 7,2Ah Panasonic, vom Echolot auch.
Ein "kleineres", weniger mA, Ladegerät würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## NoFear (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

is ja schon gut :m ich habe mir jetzt auch noch ein AL1600 bestellt.
ich habe noch ein frage zum ein bau in meinen koffer. ist es egal in welcher lage der akku eingebaut wird?? also ob die pole jetzt oben sind oder auf der seite liegen da der akku beim transport im koffer auf der seite liegt und wenn das lot aufm boot ist ja gearde steht.|kopfkrat



mfg Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Das ist bei den Blei-Gel Akkus ja das schöne, die Einbaulage ist egal. Du kannst ihn auch auf den Kopf stellen....wenn Du willst.

Ich habe den Akku bei meinem Echolot liegend eingebaut.#6


----------



## Danfreak (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Gelakkus kannst Du beruhigt hinlegen, passiert nichts.

upps Stuffel war schneller.


----------



## NoFear (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

das nenne ich mal ein klasse Forum innerhalb von 10 minuten 2 antworten:m#r


danke schönnnnn!!!!



mfg Michael


----------



## kenvelo67 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Hallo Martin 

Möchte mich mal hier einklinken ... für die normalen älteren Echolote brauchte man ein 12V 7,2 AH Blei Gel Akku , die neueren Modelle mögen die 12V 10AH Akkus .... wenn ich mir nun ein 12V 12Ah nehmen würde , ist der nicht zu dolle für ein Echolot oder spielt das keine große Rolle? Sorry für die eventuell dümmliche Frage , bin kein Elektriker aber  auch gerade dabei mir ein neues Echo Gerät zu kaufen.


----------



## kossiossi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

@kenvelo67:

spielt überhaupt keine rolle, ob 7.2, 10, 12 oder gar 20Ah - dem echo kann dabei nichts passieren. es wird halt nur länger dauern bis das akku leer ist.

gruß
danny


----------



## kenvelo67 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Hey Nabend Danny 

Du wirst neuerdings mein persönlicher Retter *grins 

Danke für die Info wiedermal !


----------



## kossiossi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

war mir nicht mal aufgefallen... :q

ach ja, gern geschehen. #h

gruß
danny


----------



## steve 09 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Hallo #h
Ich habe ein E-Motor von Minn Kota 
und klemme das Echolot einfach mit ran an die Batterie
Ich meine ja nur wegen der Ah


----------



## Tooommy (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Das ist vollkommen egal die Amperestunden Ah.

Du kannst auch einen Akku nehmen mit einer Kapazität von 70000AH oder eben 7Ah unter 7Ah aber nicht da Du ja sicherlich mindestens einen Angeltag da mit arbeiten möchtest. Diese Angabe ist eine Kapazitätsangabe!  Höhere Kapazität, sprich längere Nutzungszeit bei Volladung.


----------



## NoFear (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

So,
ladegerät und akku  sind heute angekommen:vik:
wie lange muss denn der akku am lade gerät bleiben bis er voll ist????#c




mfg Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Beim ersten mal würde ich den Akku schon über Nacht am Ladegerät lassen.

Das "Nachladen" erledige ich auch immer über Nacht, hat bis jetzt immer super geklappt.


----------



## troutbumdiaries (8. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

hi!
ich werd heuer nach schweden fahtren und will mein echolot mitnehmen. daheim häng ich ihn an die batterie vom minn kota. nur die is zu schwer fürs flugzeug..

welcher akku is halbwegs leicht und haltet einen tag ohne aufladen aus wenn er durchgehend in betrieb is?

bzw welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke!
#h


----------



## VOGO (9. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

Das hängt davon ab, wie viel Du investieren willst. Die leichtesten Akkus sind zur Zeit LiPo Akkus. Ein 14,8V Akku mit 6000 mAh wiegt ca. 500 Gramm und kostet ca. 200€ zzgl. spezielles Ladegerät. Davon ab, erkundige Dich VORHER bei der Fluggesellschaft, ob Du überhaupt so grosse Akkus transportieren darfst. Ansonsten kauf Dir einen Batteriehalter für Mono-Zellen und kaufe vor Ort einfach Mono-Zellen (Typ D). Diese haben eine Kapazität von ca. 8000mAh bis zu 17.000mAh. Damit dürften, je nach Echolot, so 1 bis 2 Tage drinn sein. Der Batteriehalter muss dann 8 Zellen aufnehmen können (ca. 2-3€)


----------



## antonio (9. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*



kenvelo67 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin
> 
> Möchte mich mal hier einklinken ... für die normalen älteren Echolote brauchte man ein 12V 7,2 AH Blei Gel Akku , die neueren Modelle mögen die 12V 10AH Akkus .... wenn ich mir nun ein 12V 12Ah nehmen würde , ist der nicht zu dolle für ein Echolot oder spielt das keine große Rolle? Sorry für die eventuell dümmliche Frage , bin kein Elektriker aber  auch gerade dabei mir ein neues Echo Gerät zu kaufen.



die  amperstunden sind völlig egal,sie beeinflussen lediglich wie lange du das gerät am akku betreiben kannst, das ist lediglich die kapazität des akkus.
je mehr amperestunden je länger hält der akku und je länger dauert auch das aufladen bis er voll ist.
du kannst das echo auch an einen akku mit 100 amperestunden dranhängen da passiert gar nix, nur die 12 v müssen stimmen.
ein verbraucher zieht nur so viel ampere wie er braucht.

antonio

antonio


----------



## Main-Schleuse (11. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot Akku ???*

GelAkkus sind am Flughafen kein Problem, sofern sie komplett in sich geschlossen sind. Was bei der Bauart gegeben ist.
Nur das Gewicht spielt eine Rolle. Ich habe immer 2-3 St. 7.2Ah im Handgepäck. Sie überlegen zwar jedes mal ob das ne Bombe ist aber bei 3 Flügen bisher noch kein ernsthaftes Problem. |wavey:


----------

